# Liquid Benadryl for "Grunting"



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

My two year-old ratties both have mild troubles in their noses. I took them to a vet and she said their lungs were clear, but that the "grunting" I hear is in their noses. She mentioned giving them liquid benadryl, and she is also researching herbals cures for me.

What do you all think? Can I give the liquid grape-flavored Children's Benadryl?


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like a URI. Benadryl will not help. I would go back to the vet and ask for antibiotics.

Edit to add: Just noticed that the vet thought the lungs sounded clear. Have they had a history of past URIs?


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh I am all too familiar with the "grunting" sound....

Benadryl is worth a shot. I am not familiar with dosing, so you'll have to look elsewhere. If it helps, you're likely dealing with allergies. In all honesty though, it is probably a URI. I would try Benadryl for 24 hours, and if you get no improvement go back for antibiotics. Don't bother with anything but a Baytril/Doxy combo. Nothing so far has worked on my rats' grunting (tried Baytril alone a few times and Clavamox, spent $$$$$), so you might as well skip right to the big guns.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Benadryl is very effective for allergies if that is what's going on. It's also very difficult to OD on but the dosage for animals is 1 mg per pound of body weight. It's worth a try. They might get sleepy though. Lol


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Find another vet. If you'd get a second opinion for yourself you probably should for your rat.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not sure about Benadryl dosage but if you think it's allergies, I'd try switching bedding.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I give mine a few drops of benadryl and all the home remedies for ri at the first sign of sniffles and excess sneezing. They're all better after a week. 

You know your pets best and if you think the vet is wrong call back and ask for abs and if they won't give you any tell them you'll take your business elsewhere. Sometimes that'll get them moving other times you'll actually have to take your business elsewhere lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, everyone! I really appreciate it.

Is the grape-flavored Benadryl Okay? I got the dosage from the vet. I just need to know if the Kid's Benadryl is safe. If so, then I'll give it a try.

If it doesn't work, I do have another vet in mind that I will call. I'm glad I have two.


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

I use aspen bedding for their little litter trays. I only use it in the trays and the rest of the cage is the plastic flooring of a Critter Nation. I guess I didn't think it was caused by that, but I could try paper bedding.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I use Children's Grape Benadryl for my ratties when they get allergies and it works well. I usually give them around 2cc. Definitely try a paper pellet bedding as that virtually has no dust. It might help.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

My vet recommends dye free Benadryl. I found a store brand that is bubble gum flavored & my girls like it! My girl who is around 335 grams gets .02 ml. That could be on the low end of dose range.


----------

